# Can local channels be streamed to Android tablets?



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Is it possible to stream local channels to an Android tablet or phone using the DirecTV app?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

the2130 said:


> Is it possible to stream local channels to an Android tablet or phone using the DirecTV app?


Some can, some will not. I only get about 3 of the dozen locals that I have available on an antenna or the seven I get on DTV satellite..


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Only the ABC, NBC and Fox O&Os and some stations owned by Hearst and a few others are available for streaming. Anything else requires Mobile DVR.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

What is Mobile DVR? I did a search on the DirecTV site and all that pulls up is the DirecTV app.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

the2130 said:


> What is Mobile DVR? I did a search on the DirecTV site and all that pulls up is the DirecTV app.


You need that app installed (and with Android there is a phone or tablet app, so get the right one). You also need an HR44 or HR54. Shows recorded to those devices can be copied to your mobile device. The iOS app seems to be having quite a bit of problems though.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

trh said:


> You need that app installed (and with Android there is a phone or tablet app, so get the right one). You also need an HR44 or HR54. Shows recorded to those devices can be copied to your mobile device. The iOS app seems to be having quite a bit of problems though.


There is no app called Mobile DVR from either AT&T or DirecTV in the Google Play store. There are only the DirecTV and the DirecTV for Tablets apps, of which only the tablets app works on my Samsung tablet. And as i mentioned, a search for Mobile DVR on the AT&T site returns only a link to the DirecTV app. It doesnt appear that there is such a thing as Mobile DVR at this time. I do have an HR54 DVR.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, you need the DIRECTV App for Tablet installed on your Samsung tablet.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

After you open the App and get it registered & validated, click on Watch DVR. Then you'll see all your shows with a green down arrow that allows you to download the shows.

If you have an SD card installed, change your settings to store your shows there.

If you have 2 Wifis in your house, you have to have your tablet on the network your Genie is on.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

trh said:


> After you open the App and get it registered & validated, click on Watch DVR. Then you'll see all your shows with a green down arrow that allows you to download the shows.
> 
> If you have an SD card installed, change your settings to store your shows there.
> 
> If you have 2 Wifis in your house, you have to have your tablet on the network your Genie is on.


All of the above has already been done. I'm not interested in storing programs on my tablet. I'm trying to watch live TV. I can get the cable channels but not the locals.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

When you open the App, click on Live TV.








And as mentioned above, not all local channels are available.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

I get that not all stations are available, but is there any way to determine which stations would be available in my area (Atlanta)? I called DirecTV today, but the answers I got don't jibe with what has been posted here. The first person I spoke to didn't have any idea why the channels didn't show up in the app. The other two people I spoke to claimed DirecTV didn't offer ANY locals ANYWHERE through the app and never had. It doesn't sound like that answer was correct.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Atlanta only gets their Fox station if you don't use Mobile DVR.

You also need to enable location services on your device for locals to show up. If you blocked the app from accessing your location you won't get them.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

the2130 said:


> I get that not all stations are available, but is there any way to determine which stations would be available in my area (Atlanta)? I called DirecTV today, but the answers I got don't jibe with what has been posted here. The first person I spoke to didn't have any idea why the channels didn't show up in the app. The other two people I spoke to claimed DirecTV didn't offer ANY locals ANYWHERE through the app and never had. It doesn't sound like that answer was correct.


What channels play via the App? I tried each of my local channels last night. It took me 5 minutes to cycle through them.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

KyL416 said:


> Atlanta only gets their Fox station if you don't use Mobile DVR.
> 
> You also need to enable location services on your device for locals to show up. If you blocked the app from accessing your location you won't get them.


As far as I can determine, there is no app called Mobile DVR. There is only the DirecTV app and the DirecTV for Tablets app, which I have installed. As of this morning, I can access 14 Atlanta local stations, including all of the network affiliates.

I think this issue started when I upgraded my Internet service to AT&T's Gb fiber service a few weeks ago. To get a $10/month discount, I had to agree to let them combine my DirecTV bill with my AT&T bill. As a result, I now have to use my AT&T U-verse login to log into the DirecTV website or access any apps that require AT&T or DirecTV authentication. I had forgotten about the step of registering the device. I guess it needed to be registered again after I changed my login. In any event, I can access those channels again, no thanks to the obnoxious CSR who claimed who claimed local channels had never been available for streaming.

I'm still having issues with some other streaming apps, including HBO GO and MAX GO. When I try to authenticate with my AT&T account, I get messages indicating my account doesn't have HBO or Cinemax, which it does. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Otherwise I'll be dealing with unhelpful CSRs again.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes. The only App needed is the DIRECTV for Tablet. If you have an HR44 or 54, then the Mobile DVR function works.

I suggest you wait here for answers about HBO or Cinemax; your odds of getting an answer from a CSR are not very good. But if no one answers today, you might want to start a new thread...this one is titled Local Channels so it may not get views from those that can answer.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks, I'll give it a day or so and then start a new thread. I'm having problems wIth Fox Sports Go as well. The Gb Internet service is nice, but I never expected to have all these streaming problems as a result of the upgrade.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

the2130 said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a day or so and then start a new thread. I'm having problems wIth Fox Sports Go as well. The Gb Internet service is nice, but I never expected to have all these streaming problems as a result of the upgrade.


I installed the AT&T GB service several months ago. I've had a number of issues. It took me a couple of weeks to figure out how to get my Plex server to work and I still haven't been able to get my security web cam to work. I haven't tried using my HBO Go on my tablet, I always watch that on my TVs.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, I finally got the issue with HBO GO and other apps that require DirecTV authentication resolved. I had to call in again and go through 3 CSRs to get one who actually knew what he was doing. He did something to reset my AT&T account, gave me a temporary password, and after I changed it back I was able to select DirecTV as my provider and enter my AT&T account to authenticate. So it has worked on the 3 apps I've tried - HBO GO, MAX GO, and Fox Sports GO. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## steveymacjr (Feb 21, 2016)

How to set up the mobile dvr service:
Open the directv app(tablet or phone)and log in if you haven't done so.
Tap "watch dvr"
Tap "my downloads"
Follow the instructions in the app to set it up.

Mobile DVR is a service on your directv receiver, and you have to register the directv app with the service on the receiver. The app uses the mobile dvr service to live stream all your channels.


Something to consider, the only way to make use of at&t's data free tv offer for their wireless customers, you have to stream everything from the directv app.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

As mentioned previously, I am now streaming all of the locals. All that was needed after switching to my AT&T account was to register the Android device and wait a couple of hours. There is nothing on the DirecTV receivers called "Mobile DVR".


----------

